# Thermoelectric cooler TEC1-12706 ¿como trabaja?



## alexvillarreal (Jun 19, 2013)

saludos amigos del foro, llego a mi mesa de trabajo un pequeño refrigerador " Chefmate" este refri es electronico, no tiene compresor ni serpentin,ni tubos de cobre,  nada como en un refri tradicional, no rebasa los 50 cm, por ninguno de sus lados, trae una tarjeta electronica con las letras ( C-3909C ) que activa dos ventiladores, uno que se ubica dentro de la cavidad interior y otro que se ubica en la parte trasera del mueble, unos centimetros abajo de la tarjeta de control, ambos tienen entre ellos dos disipadores de calor hechos de aluminio, y aderido entre  ellos una pieza cuadrada que tiene marcados en su estructura los datos siguientes; TEC-12706. y al buscar su hoja de datos me entere que dice ser un thermoelectric cooler, (refrigerador termoelectrico), el sintoma que presenta es que recibe 12 vdc de la tarjeta, y se calienta mucho, al estar normalmente aderido al disipador creo que es natural que se caliente, si no, porque un disipador en ambos lados?, pero no entiendo como se enfria dentro de la cavidad, pues los ventiladores trabajan, pero no enfria por dentro el aparatico este. si me aportan tips o ideas de como enfrentar la falla, de antemano mil gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 19, 2013)

Esas calientan de un lado y enfrian del otro , si no lo hace , no tienen reparacion y hay que reemplazarlas directamente.


----------



## alexvillarreal (Jun 19, 2013)

muchas gracias, vere que tanta dificultad representa adquiurir esa parte y probare ponerla, comentare lo que suceda, gracias de antemano


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 19, 2013)

Fijate primero si están bien seguros los tornillos que deben sostener el frigistor ( que así se llama an castellano este cooler) Debe estar muy bien adosado al disipador de la parte caliente con una delgada capa de pasta térmica. Esta parte calienta mucho por eso tiene un ventilador. La parte opuesta es la que enfría. Si ambas partes están calientes, es que está en cortocircuito y debes reemplazarlo como te dice 2M.


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 20, 2013)

alexvillarreal dijo...


> muchas gracias, vere que tanta dificultad representa adquiurir esa parte y probare ponerla, comentare lo que suceda, gracias de antemano


se llaman celdas peltier, te dejo donde las conseguis, y una pequeña descripcion de como funcionan


http://www.utm.mx/~mtello/Extensos/extenso020709.pdf

http://peltiermodules.com/?p=product&gclid=COfXicOH8rcCFSfl7Aod3ywABw

http://electronica.mercadolibre.com.mx/otros/peltier-thermoelectric

nota:no vendo en ml, solo informativo


----------



## elmo2 (Jun 20, 2013)

agregando a las recomendaciones que ya te dieron, yo te sugiero que pruebes tambien alimentarlo con otra fuente, como por ejemplo una fuente de pc, ya que esta celdas requieren varios amperes y la fuentes de pc los pueden entregar...

me paso que la fuente de alimentacion del cooler estaba fallando y no podia entregar la corriente suficiente para que funcionara la celda peltier...

saludos...


----------



## aquileslor (Jun 20, 2013)

Las que llaman celdas Peltier (en realidad son frigistores) pues sus inventores usaron principios de varios científicos, aunque Peltier le dió forma, son muy sensibles a la disminución del voltaje. No he hecho la medición pero me parece por la práctica que al disminuir el voltaje, el frío disminuye geométricamente.
Si no se disipa el calor, el frio desaparece tapado por el calor de la otra cara. Consideren que casi son un cortocircuito.


----------



## Tachenk (Jun 20, 2013)

Veamos, pero se calienta por una cara, si o no. ?
Si la has conectado sin el disipador en la cara caliente, seguramente la has fundido, literalmente.
El frio es la ausencia de calor, partiendo de aquí este componente NP saca el calor de una cara por lo que se queda fría, la otra muy fría, cuanto mas fría esta la cara caliente, mas fria esta la cara fria.
Como te han dicho, la fuente de este mal llamado mini-refrigerador (debería ser mini calentador/refrigerador) va muy justita y ni de lejos da los 6A. que consume la celula, ademas que para sacarle todo el jugo a estas células deben ir a 15V pero muy bien refrigerada la cala caliente y un ventilador por muy buen disipador que lleve, es insuficiente, por eso para abaratar costos y seguridad, la fuente solo da 12 V y si mides con carga veras que se cae.
Lo suyo es una fuente de Pc de 10A modificada a 15 V.y si es regulada mucho mejor y refrigerada la cara caliente por bloque de agua, su radiador y su ventilador. 
Un saludo.


----------



## alexvillarreal (Jun 22, 2013)

Si la has conectado sin el disipador en la cara caliente, seguramente la has fundido, literalmente. tienes razon amigo Tachenk, si calento por un momento, separada del disipador, ahora no sirve, la medi con el multimetro y marca infinito ( abierto ), no es algo que vendan las tiendas del ramo en mi ciudad, gracias a que el amigo Solaris8 me da un link donde buscarlo, tratare de conceguirlo, pues segun el vendedor, lo tendria en 8 dias, esperare y comento lo que suceda, gracias a todos por el apoyo hasta ahora prestado.


----------



## Tachenk (Jun 22, 2013)

Si estuvieras mas cerca, te mandaba una, por aquí estas, son comunes y baratas, la ultima me costo sobre 3 $
Un saludo.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 22, 2013)

Lo mas interessante en las celdas peltier es que quando canbiamos la polaridad de los 12 voltios lo sentido  de resfriamiento tanbien canbia eso es la cara fria calienta y la cara caliente haora pasa a resfriar . Lo segredo de un bueno rendimento dese dispositivo es dissipar o mejor possible la cara caliente con un bueno dissipador de calor y la  ayuda de un ventilador para acelerar el dissipaciõn. Desafortunadamiente el consumo es elevado , 4 amperios o mas .
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## alexvillarreal (Jun 24, 2013)

de cualquier modo, gracias, amigo Tachenk, gracias amigo Daniel Lopez, es interesante tu apòrte, si puedes , dime como seria el sintoma de falla de estos dispositivos y como son antes de fallar, pues por lo que lei mas arriba, entiendo que yo lo dañe al ponerlo a trabajar sin el disipador y por ello no mide ya mas que infinito ( abierto ) en mi multimetro.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jun 24, 2013)

Hola Alesvillarreal saludos cordiales , aplique 12 voltios DC en la celda esa devera consumir 4 amperios o mas , caso no cheque la continuidad del hilos, si estas ok entonses el peña es la bendicta celda ai solo resta canbiar por otra nueva.
Att.
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## alexvillarreal (Jun 24, 2013)

gracias, la cambiare en cuanto me llegue. y comento al foro.


----------



## alexvillarreal (Ago 20, 2013)

saludos amigos del foro, recién cambie este dispositivo de un refrigerador pequeño, pero no me trabaja, "no enfría" la cavidad interior del mueble, de la tarjeta le llegan 12 volts de cd a este componente, pero solo se calienta y no enfría nada el interior del mismo, este componente se encuentra entre dos disipadores de calor que a su vez están dotados de un ventilador cada uno de ellos, en la tarjeta revise las resistencias buscando que alguna estuviera desvalorada o alterada, filtros electrolíticos en mal estado y no encontré ninguno así, los transistores están buenos, y no veo como probar los circuitos integrados, pues según sé, no se pueden medir con el multimetro, mando fotos de la tarjeta en espera de su valioso apoyo, de antemano mil gracias por ello.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 20, 2013)

Te fijaste que lo hayas conectado con la polaridad de los 12 VDC correcta? si has invertido los polos y solo comenzo a calentar, no hay nada que hacer se han dañado, piensa que este modulo trabaja igual que un led y si le aplicas tensión inversa por mucho tiempo se va a dañar.


----------



## alexvillarreal (Ago 27, 2013)

gracias amigo Fernando Arias, he respetado la polarizacion de los filtros electroliticos y no creo que halla falla en dicha coneccion, no creo haber cambiado la polarizacion en su coneccion, empiezo a creer que pudo ser que el componente recibido no es de fiar, y tal vez el proveedor tampoco, lomalo es que solo lo pude conceguir en mercado libre y no es economico.


----------



## elmo2 (Ago 27, 2013)

revisa cuantos amperes esta consumiendo la celda peltier deben ser mas de 4 Amps...
si esta consumiendo menos de 4 Amps es que la fuente no esta funcionando correctamente. Por esa razon yo te recomendé que probaras la celda peltier con una fuente de pc...

revisa tambien la parte de abajo de la placa de la fuente, si notas pistas de cobre recalentadas, los componentes dañados deben estar cercanos a esas pistas. (la fuente del thermoelectric cooler que yo repare tenia un capacitor ceramico dañado cercano a un transistor de potencia, falla nada usual, pero la fuente solo funciono bien hasta que lo cambie)...

espero que te sirvan mis recomendaciones...

saludos...


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 27, 2013)

Miren. Yo pruebo las llanadas celdas peltier así: la pego con la grasa blanca de silicona a un disipador grande puliendo antes muy bien con lija 600 la superficie. Le aplico de 4 a 12 V, según la celda, pero empiezo con 4. Toco con un dedo la cara descubierta y tiene que estar fría. Si el voltaje es correcto y la celda está bien, hasta hace escarcha. Si en un minuto no hace frío, la celda no sirve. Ojo, al minuto o dos deconecto para evitar ulteriores problemas ya que no pongo ningún cooler.Hay que aplicar el positivo al cable rojo y el negativo al negro. La cara que calienta y va sobre el disipador es la que tiene el cable rojo. Si se prueba con un ohmetro, serán prácticamente un cortocircuito.
La corriente debe ser muy bien filtrada, porque como estas celdas son reversibles, si se invierte el voltaje, enfría la otra cara, si la corriente es muy rizada las caras calientan y enfrian alternativamente y no se produce el frio que debería. Siempre medir la corriente al mismo tiempo que el voltaje, una fuente variable vendría bien y no pasarse de la corriente máxima admitida, porque son muy frágiles electricamente y se destruyen como nada. Suerte de nuevo.


----------



## Tachenk (Ago 28, 2013)

Fernando Arias dijo:


> Te fijaste que lo hayas conectado con la polaridad de los 12 VDC correcta? si has invertido los polos y solo comenzo a calentar, no hay nada que hacer se han dañado, piensa que este modulo trabaja igual que un led y si le aplicas tensión inversa por mucho tiempo se va a dañar.


No tiene porque, polaridad propiamente dicha no tienen.


----------



## aquileslor (Ago 28, 2013)

Polaridad tienen, lo que pasa que son reversibles como dije mas arriba.


----------



## Tachenk (Ago 29, 2013)

Entonces no se puede dañr por el cambio de polaridad.
Que tengo mas de un enfriador-calentador por peltier, para acuarios, usando este sistema inviertiendo los polos desde hace años y no se averian por eso, hay muchos aparatos comerciales que funcionan igual.
La averia mas frecuente para averiar una peltier es por sobrecalentamiento, por probar sin disipador o por error al ponerlo en la cara que enfria, el siguiente fallo es por sobretension o sobre voltaje, el maximo que soportan es 15 V con una muy buena disipacion, a 15V y con ventilador con el tiempo se averian por sobrecalentamientos, hay que emplear agua.


----------



## calingf92 (Mar 27, 2016)

Hola actualmente estoy en un proyecto de crioterizacion (temperaturas BAJO 0 )
y necesito obtener -30°C pero solo encuentro informaciones confusas en los data sheets de estas celdas 
perdonen mi ignorancia pero solo me dan información sobre "DELTA T" "QC(w)"(a mi parecer potencia calorífica);
pero nada sobre rangos de trabajo.

Si en caso amerita alguien que tuviera la bondad de explicarme la interpretación de estas curvas, el código de la celda que tengo es TEC1-12706 QUE ES LO QUE VENDEN EN MI PAIS ERU
GRACIAS MUCHACHOS ...


----------



## Tachenk (Mar 27, 2016)

Hola, no te molestes con esta celula, porque ni enfriándola con agua a 4ºC conseguirás -30ºC., y si tienes agua a 4ºC ya no necesitas este sistema.
Mucho menos con una tan pequeña. 
Congelador por sistema de compresor de toda la vida, ...Un saludo.


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 27, 2016)

Nunca encontraras datos de esa temperatura. Es impredecible. Todo depende del uso que le des. Yo he llegado a 40-50 bajo cero, pero para usos específicos. Y con otras celulas. Esa no la conozco.


----------



## Tachenk (Mar 28, 2016)

Hola, aquilestor,¿ como conseguías -40ºC ?  , que ya de entrada doy por supuesto que la Tª ha sido tomada en superficie de la celula en un entorno aislado completamente.¿Y como conseguias enfriar la cara caliente? ¿Con agua enfriada previamente? 
En este caso, no se ha especificado si quiere enfriar aire, agua, o unan superficie plana .
Esta concretamente tiene un consumo de 72W, que puede ser llevada a los 90W si esta bien refrigerada, alimentando con 15V. claro. 
Teóricamente soporta de 15,1 a 15,3, hablo de memoria, 0,1v  abajo-arriba, pero en circunstancias optimas, que son muy difíciles de conseguir, Saludos.
Perdón aquilestor, ya lo he visto, con agua del grifo en circuito abierto.
Pues hombre, en laboratorio, si, ya en la practica es mas dificil de llevar a cabo, solo en pensar un flujo constante de agua, 24 horas al día, bufff...
Para hacer una prueba de laboratorio bien, pero ahí se queda.


----------



## aquileslor (Mar 28, 2016)

No solo es una prueba de laboratorio. Se trataba de congeladores para micrótomos de especímenes orgánicos y trabajaban toda una jornada de trabajo en los hospitales. Tienen su secreto, pero es eso, secreto. Además contaban con seguro de corte de agua o de sobrecalentamiento, etc.


----------



## Tachenk (Mar 28, 2016)

Muy interesante, lastima sea secreto.


----------



## calingf92 (Mar 29, 2016)

aquileslor dijo:


> no solo es una prueba de laboratorio. Se trataba de congeladores para micrótomos de especímenes orgánicos y trabajaban toda una jornada de trabajo en los hospitales. Tienen su secreto, pero es eso, secreto. Además contaban con seguro de corte de agua o de sobrecalentamiento, etc.




que codigo de celdas utilizabas; me lo podrias proporcionar por favor...
Secreto?...,. Bueno creo que compartir es apoyar el desarrollo de este foro... Bueno te estaria profundamente agradecido si me lo compartieras , caso contrario igualmente te lo agradesco; por alentarme a seguir y saber que si se puede conseguir tales temperaturas.... Saludos


----------



## Tachenk (Mar 29, 2016)

Puede que el sistema de enfriado este en proceso de patente...
El sistema de enfriar por agua corriente sin retorno en circuito albierto, es muy viejo, bloque de agua, bomba, tubo PVC de p.e. 30 mm y el tubo de cobre o similar p.e. de 15 mmva por dentro del de PVC, y por el espacio sobrante circula el agua del grifo, por el tubo de cobre el agua del bloque refrigerante de la celula. Es sencillo y barato. El despilfarro de agua es brutal..


----------

